# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  DI Bails (Rocky Marshall)

## tammyy2j

I would like to see him as a regular character

----------


## kennedyfan86

He used to be the original Duncan Hart in Family Affairs and dated Sandra Huggett who played his twin sister Holly in it

----------

tammyy2j (24-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He used to be the original Duncan Hart in Family Affairs and dated Sandra Huggett who played his twin sister Holly in it


Yes he was in Holby City too 

Maybe he could be a new love interest for Charity 

A Dingle dating a copper  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Yes he was in Holby City too 
> 
> Maybe he could be a new love interest for Charity 
> 
> A Dingle dating a copper


was he charity's pimp or did he rape her?

----------

